# كوبون نقاطي



## متجر مزنه (16 يونيو 2013)

ثابت خلال العام لعميلات وعملاء متجر مزنه :

اشتري واحسبي عدد طلبياتك وعند وصولك للرقم 10 
هناك هدية مميزة من متجرنا 

مزنه واتس اب 0541073746 
بجده والتوصيل لكافة المناطق 










لأن متجرنا غير جعلنا تقديرنا للعملاء غييييير


----------

